# Vet wants to do a PCR test.. Question!



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

So I was supposed to go pick up the steroids for Apollo tomorrow. She just called back and told me they are able to do a PCR test (regularly $85) for $25. So, I get to bring her MORE POOP. Pff, as if there's a lack of poop around here. 

So, I googled it to see if I could get a clear picture for what it is.. And I'm just not understanding anything I'm reading. Of course, that could just be because I panicked after I read in there about FIV and blood borne diseases and whatnots.

Any vet techs and etc able to tell me in words I'll understand, what this test is really for? I willprobably spend another couple hours reading about it, and probably scare myself even more, without really grasping the concept of what the test is. I probably also sound like an idiot, so forgive me.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

PCR is a type of molecular testing for diseases and pathogens. If you want to know what, specifically, your vet is testing for, you're going to have to ask her. PCR can be used to test for a lot of different things.

Don't panic. Just ask the right questions.

Laurie


----------



## Nymphicus (Nov 20, 2011)

I've run PCR many times. Basically, it amplifies molecular material, meaning that it "magnifies", so to speak, what it is you're testing or looking for to be able to determine its presence or absence. I'm not sure how it is used in veterinary testing though.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I second the above two. PCR just refers to a lab technique of taking a small sample of DNA and making it "bigger" or easier to read (in layman's terms) by making more copies of the section of DNA you need. PCR is not the test itself. You will have to ask the vet to find out what she is testing for specifically.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks all. I probably should have waited to speak to her until today, but I just had to get some kind of info. She was in a rush when she called and said she'd go over everything with me today when I get there. Thanks again


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

So.. I went to pick up the Prednisolone yesterday and dropped off Apollo's poop. His vet wasn't available so I had to deal with the receptionist. She didn't even know what kind of test the vet wanted to run on his poo; thought it was just another standard fecal test. So.. I still have no answers as far as what they are donig the PCR test for. I'm hoping she might call me sometime today or tomorrow morning to give me some kind of info.

On another note.. WHen I went to pick up his stuff, the receptionist had rung me up for an entire ($57) flat of Hill's z/d canned food. I was stumped. When I told the vet I wanted to switch him to a canned food, I didn't mention that I wanted him on the Hill's. However, she still wants him on it. I don't understand really, since he hasnt shown any improvement while he's been on it. I guess being safe is better? He's almost out of his Hill's kibble. I wound up getting 2 cans instead of the entire flat, just to see if he'd even bother eating it. 

Let me just say that stuff is naaaassstttyyy. I didn't realize it was like a gelatin. Apollo wouldn't touch it until I stirred in some warm water and made it soupy. The new meds are making him super hungry so I think he has no problems eating it because of that reason alone.

So.. I guess I'll update more once I know what's going on.


----------

